# nView Videovollbildfunktionalität ausreizen



## Hankman (11. August 2007)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab folgendes Problem: Ich möchte ein Video auf TV schauen, während ich am PC normal weiter arbeiten kann.

Ich weiß, dass dieses Problem schon häufig diskutiert wurde, aber mein Problem ist anderer Natur 

Ich benutze um mein Ziel zu erreichen die Vollbild-Video Funktion von nView - das klappt auch wunderbar, solange das Video im 4:3-Format vorliegt. Möchte ich aber ein Video im Format 16:9 öffnen, so wird das Bild auf dem TV gestreckt und das ganze ist sehr unansehnlich  Auch wenn ich am TV als Format 16:9 wähle, wird das Bild zwar gestaucht, aber es reicht (komsicherweise) nicht aus, um ordentlich dargestellt zu werden.

Ich kenne auch die Möglichkeit den Desktop einfach zu erweitern, dann das Videofenster in den 2. Monitor zu ziehen, allerdings finde ich diese Variante sehr unpraktisch, da die Maus so ständig "im Nichts" verschwindet, wenn ich an den Bildschirmrand komme. Damit könnte man natürlich leben, aber gerade bei Strategiegames o.ä. ists schon nervig.
Und immer den Garafikmodus ändern ist auch doof =)

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man das Problem lösen könnte?
TV-Tool hat mir da auch keine bessere Lösung geboten...

Hier noch meine PC-Konfig:
Windows XP (SP2)
nVidia GeForce 7600 GS
Treiber: ForceWare Version: 162.18

Vielen Dank im Voraus und ein schönes Wochenende wünsch euch
Nico M.


----------



## fluessig (11. August 2007)

Die Vorgehenseweise ist eigentlich schon fast Treiberunabhängig, Desktop auf den Fernseher erweitern - das geht in den Standard Windowseinstellungen. Dann den Film in einem vernünftigen Player starten, sowas wie VLC und den auf dem Fernseher in den Vollbildmodus bringen.


----------



## Hankman (11. August 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber genau das habe ich ja bereits gesagt =) Ich möchte es eben vermeiden den Desktop zu erweitern, weil ich das oft sehr unpraktisch finde und nicht ständig zwischen den Modi wechseln möchte.

Grüße
Nico


----------

